# Frecuencia de mayor alcance a igual potencia?



## egimeno (Abr 6, 2010)

Buenos días. Tengo una duda que siempre me ha asaltado.
Si tuvierais que construir un sistema para conectar dos estaciones e intercambiar datos a la mayor distancia manteniendo la fiabilidad, y pudierais elegir la frecuencia de trabajo, cual sería esa frecuencia para mayor alcance?
Estoy montando un sistema de FPV (vuelo de radiocontrol guiado por cámara en el avion) y quiero obtener la máxima distancia. 
Por mis nociones de telecomunicaciones, creo que las frecuencias más bajas sufren menos atenuaciones, pero más interferencias. Quiero encontrar la frecuencia que esté en el punto medio de alcance/calidad.
Normalmente en España para RadioControl se usa 35/40MHz, pero algunos sistemas nuevos de FPV trabajan en 900 MHz. Esta frecuencia no necesitaría mucha potencia para alcanzar lo mismo que en 35MHz?

Necesito una frecuencia que garantice el máximo alcance PERO sin contar con la propagación atmosférica, pues como sabemos esta es variable, y yo necesito que el alcance sea más o menos garantizable a cualquier hora. Es decir, necesito el mayor alcance en línea de vista. Luego me aseguraré de poner en rx y tx la antena correspondiente a la altura necesaria y usar directivas si es necesario.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.
Saludos.
Eduardo


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 6, 2010)

La linea de vista esta restringida por el perfil terrestre y/o los accidentes geograficos y son insalvables. Pero creo entender que es para guiar un avioncito ?
Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 6, 2010)

Esa es una pregunta que tambien me interesaria conocer.... hasta donde tengo entendido depende de muchos factores, como el tipo de transmisiones en las mismas frecuencias, el ancho de banda usado y el tipo de modulacion....

Posiblemente alguien mas nos pueda sacar de la duda...


----------



## alexus (Abr 6, 2010)

egimeno, definime lo que vos llamas distancia... en medida-


----------



## egimeno (Abr 6, 2010)

Efectivamente hablamos de un pequeño avion de radiocontrol. Normalmente se usa en España la banda de 35MHz pero hay alternativas (72MHz, 900 MHz, 2.4GHz) y me gustaría saber a igualdad de potencias, cual alcanzará más.
Cuando digo distancias, Alexus, me refiero a que normalmente una emisora está preparada para pilotar a la distancia hasta la que dejas de ver con claridad tu avión a simple vista, entre 1 y 1.5Km, pero como yo pilotaré según la imagen recibidida por una cámara en el avión, esa distancia me gustaría que aumentara todo lo posible.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 6, 2010)

72Mhz es VHF y despues de 900 MHz es UHF.
Si quieres pilotar via video real, necesitas ancho de banda lo cual apunta a la banda de UHF (no solo se envian iamgenes de calidad aceptable sino comandos de guia). Es lo mismo que con las camaras de guia de robots.

Saludos


----------



## egimeno (Abr 6, 2010)

En cuanto al video, ya lo tengo solucionado con un enlace por UHF (450 MHz si no recuerdo mal) pero me preocupa más el enlace "ascendente" o de control, pues emitir desde tierra tiene más limitaciones que desde el aire


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 6, 2010)

egi: Cuantos controles tienes pensado usar ?.
Saludos


----------



## egimeno (Abr 6, 2010)

Necesitaré 7 canales, la emisora que tengo es de 8, usaré 4 para controlar el avión y 3 para la cámara.
De todas maneras esto no tiene mucha relación con la pregunta inicial pues voy a usar una emisora de RC comercial, no voy a diseñar yo el sistema de emisión, sólo que la emisora puede funcionar con módulos de emisión de diversas frecuencias (35, 40, 72, 868 y 2400 MHz) y quería saber cual frecuencia alcanzará más.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 8, 2010)

En general, cuanto mas potencia mas alcance tiene la señal. Mira la banda de HF (3-30 MHz) tiene alcance mundial con potencias de decenas de kW, claro que ayudada por la ionosfera. En el caso de los GPS, usan señales a 1.575GHz emiten a 500W desde el satelite.(http://gpsinformation.net/main/gpspower.htm)

Saludos.


----------



## egimeno (Abr 8, 2010)

Si ya sé que a más potencia más alcance, eso está claro, pero mira la pregunta, quiero saber a IGUAL POTENCIA cual frecuencia alcanza más (sin depender de ionosfera)


----------



## alexus (Abr 8, 2010)

en hf, no es necesaria tanta potencia, claro, habiendo propagacion.

ya te mencionamos:

en hf, las ondas "rebotan", se dice, que tienen un salto tierra-ionosfera, cada 600km.
en vhf, la emision es lineal, las ondas van hasta el horizonta que la antena "ve".
en uhf, similar a vhf, aun mas lineal.


----------



## egimeno (Abr 8, 2010)

Pero en UHF tengo menos alcance que en VHF a igual potencia, no?


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 8, 2010)

egi: No necesariamente, depende de otras variables como las ganancias en antenas (Rx y Tx). Creo que te resultará muy util para resolver, asi sea en parte, la duda, ver esto:
http://www.aubraux.com/design/rf-link-budget-calculator.php
y simular condiciones del conjunto Txsor y Rxsor.
Saludos.


----------



## egimeno (Abr 8, 2010)

Si, pero insisto, mi pregunta es:
MANTENIENDO TODOS LOS PARÁMETROS IGUALES, es decir, al potencia, las antenas, las pérdidas, etc, cual alcanzaría más.
Esa web la pruebo y partiendo de 150MHz, segun quito un cero a la frecuencia aumenta la potencia recibida, sin límite, como que a menor frecuencia mayor alcance, pero eso no me vale, entrando ya en frecuencias de HF tengo muchas interferencias y alcance por propagación, y quiero saber cual es la frecuencia que queda en el punto intermedio de no tener interferencias, no propagarse por ionización atmosférica, y alcanzar lo máximo.


----------



## alexus (Abr 8, 2010)

bueno, por decirte algo, que sea poco practico es otra cosa, igual potencia, obtenes mayor alcance en hf.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 9, 2010)

en terminos generales a menor frecuencia deberias tener mayor alcance.... sin embargo depende de muchisimos factores comenzando por interferencias ya que no eres el unico que transmite... 

lo mejor es realizar pruebas en la zona donde quieres transmitir....


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

egimeno: Entonces, ceteris paribus y, salvo mejor concepto, VHF tiene mayor alcance que UHF.
Saludos


----------



## alexus (Abr 9, 2010)

cetereis paribus??

para V/U, una ves lo vi no me acuerdo donde, y supe estar metido en el diseño, de un sistema radiante con dos yaggis, algo asi como el radar de los aeropuertos!


----------



## angel ariel (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola, en enlaces de televisión, a igual potencia, el máximo alcance se produce con frecuencias mas altas. Ejemplo: para un enlace que recorre una distancia de 56km, tengo instalado un transmisor de 1W, a 10Ghz, exactamente 10084Mhz. La misma distancia la quize alcanzar con un Tx de 2,5Ghz, y no llegaba. Esto es hablando de enlaces direccionables, no de sistemas radiantes, claro, aunque creo que sería igual. Espero no equivocarme


----------



## Oterma (Sep 13, 2014)

En primer lugar, a cada frecuencia de señal le corresponde una atenuación distinta. La atenuación produce que, a medida que la señal avanza en el espacio, pierde parte de su potencia, lo que, en último término, acaba haciendo inviable la comunicación a distancias muy elevadas. Por supuesto, todo ello sin perjuicio de que a mayor potencia de emisión, se logre mayor alcance y mayor cobertura. En cualquier caso, el hecho de que la atenuación varíe con la frecuencia de la señal implica que, para una misma potencia de transmisión, la distancia a la que llega la señal de forma viable para la comunicación será diferente en función de la frecuencia. Así, en primera aproximación, a menor frecuencia se tiene menor atenuación y, por tanto, mayor distancia de cobertura, aunque dicha relación no es lineal y está influida por muchos otros factores2. Además, en frecuencias bajas se tiene una menor atenuación de las ondas electromagnéticas al atravesar cuerpos sólidos, lo que les permite atravesar paredes y proporcionar cobertura en interiores. También se puede decir que a frecuencias altas la propagación de las ondas electromagnéticas tiende a ser rectilínea, un hecho que tiene ventajas para algunas aplicaciones, pero que, en general, significa una disminución de la cobertura o, alternativamente, la necesidad de un mayor coste de despliegue para cubrir todas las áreas de cobertura de interés.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 13, 2014)

Buenas noches.


Mira este documento, te lo aclarará.


https://www.itu.int/dms_pubrec/itu-r/rec/p/R-REC-P.525-2-199408-I!!PDF-S.pdf

Presta  atención al apartado 2.2* Enlaces punto a punto *


Sal U2


----------



## ViCtorA (Sep 15, 2014)

Interesante documento Miguelus.
Egimenus otro dato a tener en cuenta de cara a la aplicación que mencionas, es el hecho de que a mayor frecuencia, antenas de tamaño mas reducido ( omnidireccional en el avión y posible directiva en el control desde tierra).


----------



## Alkotan (Sep 18, 2014)

ViCtorA dijo:


> Interesante documento Miguelus.
> Egimenus otro dato a tener en cuenta de cara a la aplicación que mencionas, es el hecho de que a mayor frecuencia, antenas de tamaño mas reducido ( omnidireccional en el avión y posible directiva en el control desde tierra).



Hola VictorA.

Poner una Antena directiva en el control dará mas problemas que ventajas, normalmente el avión lo diriges hacia cualquier dirección y te obligaría a estar orientando la antena constantemente.

Buenas tardes


----------



## dearlana (Sep 18, 2014)

Oterma dijo:


> En primer lugar, a cada frecuencia de señal le corresponde una atenuación distinta. La atenuación produce que, a medida que la señal avanza en el espacio, pierde parte de su potencia, lo que, en último término, acaba haciendo inviable la comunicación a distancias muy elevadas. Por supuesto, todo ello sin perjuicio de que a mayor potencia de emisión, se logre mayor alcance y mayor cobertura. En cualquier caso, el hecho de que la atenuación varíe con la frecuencia de la señal implica que, para una misma potencia de transmisión, la distancia a la que llega la señal de forma viable para la comunicación será diferente en función de la frecuencia. Así, en primera aproximación, a menor frecuencia se tiene menor atenuación y, por tanto, mayor distancia de cobertura, aunque dicha relación no es lineal y está influida por muchos otros factores2. Además, en frecuencias bajas se tiene una menor atenuación de las ondas electromagnéticas al atravesar cuerpos sólidos, lo que les permite atravesar paredes y proporcionar cobertura en interiores. También se puede decir que a frecuencias altas la propagación de las ondas electromagnéticas tiende a ser rectilínea, un hecho que tiene ventajas para algunas aplicaciones, pero que, en general, significa una disminución de la cobertura o, alternativamente, la necesidad de un mayor coste de despliegue para cubrir todas las áreas de cobertura de interés.



--------------------------------------------------------

Hola egimeno:

*A igual potencia, mayor alcance si mayor frecuencia.*

Al avión es mejor que esté en la visual; incluso sea la frecuencia que sea.

Por aquí he oído que hay gente que usa wifi entre partes de islas que se ven. 

Concretamente, están a 100 Kms. de distancia.

A mayor frecuencia menor penetración en la radiodifusión ( Vamos a no meternos con los rayos gamma ni con los rayos cósmicos ), pero las ondas de muy alta frecuencia se reflejan por todos lados; en los edificios colindantes, en las paredes, etc.. 

La wifi puede entrar por una ventana  después de haberse reflejado en un edificio más alto que esté incluso en sentido contrario al de la antena. 

Yo estoy usando eso.

¡Suerte!.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 18, 2014)

Buenos días.

dearlana dijo...



> A igual potencia, mayor alcance si mayor frecuencia.





Es un error muy habitual pensar que, si aumentamos la frecuencia, el alcance también aumenta.

Recomiendo echar una ojeada al documento referido en el Post#22

Ver el apartado 2.2 *Enlaces punto a punto*

Pondremos un ejemplo...

Si tenemos un enlace que funciona en 150Mhz, a 10Km la atenuación será de* 95,9dB*

Si ahora pasamos a transmitir en 475Mhz, a 10Km la atenuación será de *105,9dB*

Esto significa que pasar de 150Mhz a 475Mhz hay una diferencia de -10dB 

Para cubrir la misma distancia con la misma intensidad de señal necesitaremos 10 veces más de potencia, o lo que es lo mismo, si transmitimos con 10W en 150Mhz, para obtener el mismo alcance en 475Mhz necesitaremos 100W.

Sal U2


----------



## AntenA-Boy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hola,, como tecnico en telecomunicaciones ,,lo que te voy a decir ,es algo no muy practico pero solo voy a contestarte tu pregunta, dejando de lado ese punto, lo mas seguro para que llegue siempre la señal es una frecuencia VLF osea de 30Khz a 300Khz , todas las ondas  independientemente de su longitud de onda llegan por alcance visual y  onda terrestre,, aca descarto el rebote ionosferico ya que nunca es estable,,si tomamos onda visual cual*QU*ier frecuencia sirve,ahora,vos queres alcance maximo,, mas de la onda visual o directa y que no dependa del rebote ionosferico,,tenes *QU*e ir a VLF , porque todas las ondas tambien se propagan por onda terrestre y son 1000 lamdas(longitudes de onda de alcance seguro y confiable ,,antes d*E* que sufra una atenuacion muy grande, ,,si sacas la cuenta en 100Khz cual es la longitud de onda y la multiplicas por mil y la pasas a kilometros te vas a sorprender, un ejemplo practico es o era el sistema de navegacion  LORAN-C ,   el OMEGA , que con solo 7 estaciones en todo el globo los aviones y submarino navegaban y se ubicaban con solo sintonizar 3 estaciones ,, es tan grande la longitud de onda que se podian posicionar con toda presicion en el globo terraqueo por las diferencias de fase,,hoy es un sistema  abandonado  por la aparicion de los satelites y el GPS,, aca en argentina en  rios gallegos estaba la septima antena mas alta del mundo,,algo de 400mts,,hoy son solos fierros retorcidos,, en el piso,,la tiraron abajo,, espero haberte respondido la pregunta de que querias mayor alcance,, eso si,, la antena es enorme,, ,,saludos,


----------



## J2C (Oct 10, 2014)

AntenA-Boy dijo:


> .... el OMEGA ...... aca en argentina en rios gallegos estaba la septima antena mas alta del mundo,,algo de 400mts,,hoy son solos fierros retorcidos,, en el piso,,la tiraron abajo,, espero haberte respondido la pregunta de que querias mayor alcance,, eso si,, la antena es enorme,, ,,saludos,


Solo corregir que en febrero de 1982 la antena se encontraba ubicada a la vera de la Ruta Nacional 3 entre Trelew y Pto Madryn.



Era impresionante verla mientras uno se acercaba a ella por la ruta.

Adjunto imagen tomada del Google Earth, la ubicación esta 25Km al norte de Trelew

 



Saludos, JuanKa.-
P.D.: recuerdos pre-históricos del siglo pasado  !!!.-


----------

